# xbmc live is the balls!



## Easy Rhino (Nov 3, 2010)

anyone else try it? quite impressive. it runs totally off a live cd and runs perfectly with the zotac zbox (intel atom/nvidia ion) setup. streams 1080p with DTS no problem and you can setup network drives very easily. if you are looking to turn your spare box into a nice htpc i highly recommend it.


----------



## wolf (Nov 3, 2010)

what exactly is it? and where can I get it, you've got me intrigued.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 3, 2010)

sounds like a live distro of xbmc linux... had not heard of it.

XBMC Live


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 3, 2010)

wolf said:


> what exactly is it? and where can I get it, you've got me intrigued.



xbmc is a media player/entertainment hub

you can get it here

http://sourceforge.net/projects/xbm...lot - 9.11/xbmc-9.11-live-repack.zip/download

it is essentially ubuntu stripped totally down except for the essentials needed for running xmbc. 

i have it running perfectly with hdmi out and all of the necessary video acceleration for playing x264 rips and running DTS 5.1 sound


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 5, 2010)

I second. Have been using XBMC since the xbox1 days, and it's amazing. Even more amazing now that it runs on all platforms. Runs under windows, mac, and linux as an application, or as a standalone OS, as a live CD or install to a hard drive/USB drive. Best media center software on the planet, bar none. My favorite use: Can even configure it to run at windows startup and create shortcuts to your games and apps... plug in an xbox 360 controller, and there's no need for a mouse and keyboard, essentially making a media center/ gaming console out of a computer. Perfect for living room gaming machines.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 5, 2010)

if i can use the windows version with a happauge remote that fully works i will be pleased


----------



## Wile E (Nov 5, 2010)

How well does it handle styled subs?


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 5, 2010)

Pretty good id say, i was running CCCP new ver and didn't even notice they where not working
Quality of H.264 is worse tho are there any tweaks ?


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 5, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> if i can use the windows version with a happauge remote that fully works i will be pleased



You can map any button on ANY remote to your liking (though it takes some .ini file tweaking in the last release i tried... they may have implemented a menu by now though) if you don't mind setting it up, any remote will work.


----------



## Asylum (Nov 5, 2010)

Looks kool...Ill have to check it out.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 5, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> if i can use the windows version with a happauge remote that fully works i will be pleased



eventghost, free solution to remote button mapping in windows.

will work with XBMC, or my fave: MediaPortal


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 5, 2010)

Is the distro HDCP compliant? Will work on Blu-ray?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 5, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Is the distro HDCP compliant? Will work on Blu-ray?



hdcp yes. but no native blu-ray playback. it will never come to linux because it is a completely closed format.  will have to wait for a solid work around.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 5, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> ... it will never come to linux because it is a completely closed format.  will have to wait for a solid work around...



never even thought of that!  i only have a few anyway so it's no biggie ...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 5, 2010)

digibucc said:


> never even thought of that!  i only have a few anyway so it's no biggie ...



ps3 is a great bluray player. that is what i use it for. well, that and the new netflix app which streams hd video and dolby digital surround beautifully. now that i have the xbmc box it is tough to get my wife to use it. she is so used to the ps3 now. "another device" she says.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 5, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> ps3 is a great bluray player. that is what i use it for. well, that and the new netflix app which streams hd video and dolby digital surround beautifully. now that i have the xbmc box it is tough to get my wife to use it. she is so used to the ps3 now. "another device" she says.



xbmc sounds good and all even more so that it runs HD on low end hardware. Don't think i have a use for it at this time i run 1080HD though the laptop no problem which only take 50w. Went in to using the Laptop as it has better searches ( in Netflix even the new version ) than the PS3 does and takes 40w less power.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 5, 2010)

AsRock said:


> xbmc sounds good and all even more so that it runs HD on low end hardware. Don't think i have a use for it at this time i run 1080HD though the laptop no problem which only take 50w. Went in to using the Laptop as it has better searches ( in Netflix even the new version ) than the PS3 does and takes 40w less power.



true but the live streaming netflix on the PC is garbage compared to the ps3.


----------



## dir_d (Nov 5, 2010)

hmmm..here in cali if something is balls, that means it sucks. I was thinking to myself before i opened the thread that i thought XBMC was good.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 5, 2010)

dir_d said:


> hmmm..here in cali if something is balls, that means it sucks. I was thinking to myself before i opened the thread that i thought XBMC was good.



it isn't "balls" it is "the balls." huge difference!


----------



## dir_d (Nov 5, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> it isn't "balls" it is "the balls." huge difference!



LOL..reading comprehension FTL


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 5, 2010)

dir_d said:


> LOL..reading comprehension FTL



maybe i should have said it was "tits."


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 5, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## dir_d (Nov 5, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> maybe i should have said it was "tits."



There you go..i cant mistake that as bad lol


----------



## AsRock (Nov 5, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> true but the live streaming netflix on the PC is garbage compared to the ps3.



Noticed no difference what so ever my self. Wireless \ wired PC laptop or PS3 load and stream all the same to me using Netflix.

What have you noticed ?.


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 5, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Noticed no difference what so ever my self. Wireless \ wired PC laptop or PS3 load and stream all the same to me using Netflix.
> 
> What have you noticed ?.



I agree...I stream threw my PC to my Plasma in the sig and I stream from my LG Blu-Ray player to the Plasma in the sig and I see absolutely no difference.
Having said that if you are streaming netflix HD and you RE ON A CONNECTION THAT NETFLIX DEEMS NOT GOOD ENOUGH FOR hd STREAM THEN YOU GET A STANDARD STREAM..i SEE THIS IN MY HOUSE WITH MY WIRELESS CONNECTIONS..THEY ARE NOT GOOD ENOUGH FOR hd STREAM...opps shit I didn't mean to shout the damn caps key got me..srry.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 5, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Noticed no difference what so ever my self. Wireless \ wired PC laptop or PS3 load and stream all the same to me using Netflix.
> 
> What have you noticed ?.



not sure. both a wired PC and a wired PS3. PS3 just looks better.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 5, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> I agree...I stream threw my PC to my Plasma in the sig and I stream from my LG Blu-Ray player to the Plasma in the sig and I see absolutely no difference.
> Having said that if you are streaming netflix HD and you RE ON A CONNECTION THAT NETFLIX DEEMS NOT GOOD ENOUGH FOR hd STREAM THEN YOU GET A STANDARD STREAM..i SEE THIS IN MY HOUSE WITH MY WIRELESS CONNECTIONS..THEY ARE NOT GOOD ENOUGH FOR hd STREAM...opps shit I didn't mean to shout the damn caps key got me..srry.



Well 20Mbs\4Mbs is plenty for HD. Even with with the PS3 playing a HD program as well as a PC running one at the same time looks the same as if just one of them running it.



Easy Rhino said:


> not sure. both a wired PC and a wired PS3. PS3 just looks better.



Dunno... I have noticed streaming to be better quality than the actual DVD's though lol.

I take it you mean any HD program right or are you on about some HD ones ?.

EDIT: With the new netflix ( PS3 ) you can turn on options to show you if it's in HD and will show from low\SD to the highest that i have seen yet is xHigh\HD which still don't say how high that is lol.

Been thinking of trying to rig the connection though the comp just to see what the bandwidth really is lol.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 6, 2010)

beats me.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 6, 2010)

I burned the ISO image but it's asking for a pass word when I boot off the disk! WTH?

any Ideas?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 6, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I burned the ISO image but it's asking for a pass word when I boot off the disk! WTH?
> 
> any Ideas?



didnt do that for me!


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 6, 2010)

The user is xbmc and the pass is xbmc - read that on their site somewheres.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 6, 2010)

Netflix on PS3 performs better for me, especially on audio.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Netflix on PS3 performs better for me, especially on audio.



so i am not the only one. hrm.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 6, 2010)

Netflix Plays better on all LOCKED (DRM) OEM hardware...
Silverlight will not allow HD content to be streamed on a Pc from Netflix like Adobe Flash does with HULU....yet...


----------



## AsRock (Nov 7, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> Netflix Plays better on all LOCKED (DRM) OEM hardware...
> Silverlight will not allow HD content to be streamed on a Pc from Netflix like Adobe Flash does with HULU....yet...



Well thats BS as when HD is available or a movie on PC it shows you a little HD option so you can turn it on or off.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 7, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Well thats BS as when HD is available or a movie on PC it shows you a little HD option so you can turn it on or off.



I see what your saying but it seems to be more like DVD Quality to me...
Case and point
Watch Heros Season 4 on Xbox and on Pc 
It's not the same HD 
On Xbox it's clear vibrant and shiny on my 47" TV and on my HTPC it's dull and blotchy

I picked Heros season 4 because it's on the HD>HD for PC & MAC list
Plus almost all Watch instantly is HD on Xbox not just a short list


----------



## dir_d (Nov 7, 2010)

How are you guys connecting to your TVs, via HDMI? Have any of you tried WHDI yet? If so how is it?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 7, 2010)

HDMI with Xbox and HTPC 
Xbox has better sound But I'm using a HD2600 on the HTPC prolly a bit better with a HD3xxx or better 

Xbox has higher frame rates smoother shinier appearance Looks as good as 720p (1368x720) with Medium contrast
Pc looks no better than 1280x720 with dull color and bad contrast


----------



## Wile E (Nov 7, 2010)

1280x720 *IS* 720p, jmc.

You are thinking of 1366x768. That's the resolution of most "720p" TVs. They initially chose that resolution on LCD TVs for manufacturing reasons, and it just stuck.

Thing is, the movies are only 1280x720. Those TVs just stretch the signal to fit their panel. Some of the older ones don't even accept the 1366x768 signal from a computer. They will only accept a 1280x720 signal.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 7, 2010)

YEAH.. 
Netflix on Xbox is 720 which is 1280x720 OK I get that 
But That's what it's supposed to be on PC Which I guess it could be but with really bad contrast compared to the Xbox...

and shit that's not HD for PC is for the XBOX

But the PC even with HD doesn't look as good as the Xbox or the PS3 or Roku or Sony Bravia Tv's or with Samsung BR players & Tv's 

Anyways Does Silverlight play nice with XBMC


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 7, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> YEAH..
> Netflix on Xbox is 720 which is 1280x720 OK I get that
> But That's what it's supposed to be on PC Which I guess it could be but with really bad contrast compared to the Xbox...
> 
> ...



silverlight does not matter. xbmc in no way uses silverlight.


----------

